
Gaming like it’s 1979 - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/ion-icade-hands-on-gaming-on-the-ipad-like-its-1979-video/
======
sdfx
It's great to see how ThinkGeek uses April Fool's day as a way to gauge
customer interest. They did this before with their Tauntaun sleeping bags
which they produced/sold after a lot of positive feedback to their April 1st
joke.

~~~
e1ven
I think that has been a great deal in the past, but these days it seems
frustratingly obvious that the April Fools Day posts are sometimes little more
than market research. It seems to take some of the humor out of it.

Also- While the orig. idea was by ThinkGeek, the production isn't by them for
this product, it's a third-party.

~~~
phuff
I worked under the same corporate umbrella as the thinkgeek guys before :) If
I'm not mistaken, all of their production is outsourced. In this case, though
I think the design is partially outsourced, too, since it's a little more
complex than a guitar shirt with the bluetooth and all.

I don't really think the April fools stuff is being explicitly used as test
marketing, btw, though I think it's a neat side effect. Those guys just really
like April fools stuff.

------
davi
Interesting how much money there is to be made mining the disposable incomes
of adults nostalgic for the pleasures of childhood.

~~~
bcl
Tell me about it. My wife recently discovered that her mom kept the family's
Fairchild Channel F system 2 and she is now scouring the net for games. She
even had me teach her how to solder so she could fix the old controllers.

~~~
LostInTheWoods2
Wow. Where can I find a woman who not only enjoys gaming but can solder.

~~~
eru
bd had to make his own, i.e. teach.

------
keithburgun
I love how it's considered this great awesome thing that you "can" spend lots
of money on BUTTONS for the damn thing.

